
Yes, it’s all your fault - galfarragem
https://fs.blog/2019/03/active-mindset/
======
blastbeat
> The hard truth is that most things in your life – good and bad – are your
> fault.

I find the premise of the article a bit simplistic. I'm all for an active
mindset and ownership. But the hard truth is, that most things in our lifes
are beyond our control. That's the whole point of e.g. stoicism: distinguish
between control and non-control, and let go if necessary.

